# ¨OFFICIAL¨ Spanish Language school or good school. (BARCELONA)



## RobertoCarey (Nov 16, 2012)

I´ve checked some schools, but most of them are very commercial.

Can anyone recommend a good school, with a high standard of teaching?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

International House

Escola oficial Barcelona

You'll probably find a lot more courses offering Catalan than Spanish, though!

PS does Bibury mean anything to you?


----------



## RobertoCarey (Nov 16, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> International House
> 
> Escola oficial Barcelona
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips..

and whats Bibury?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

RobertoCarey said:


> Thanks for the tips..
> 
> and whats Bibury?


OK, Bibury is a place, a beautiful place, but if it means nothing to you, you are not the person I thought you might be!!!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I second IH, you could also try Oxford House. No personal experience at either - I have conversation partners and a 1-1 teacher.

There are Catalan courses but plenty of Castellano too


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK, Bibury is a place, a beautiful place, but if it means nothing to you, you are not the person I thought you might be!!!


Beautiful place - the first place I ever found where I could buy honey on the comb (many, many years ago - in the 50s).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Beautiful place - the first place I ever found where I could buy honey on the comb (many, many years ago - in the 50s).


Maybe from my Dad!! Dad kept bees.
They moved there in the 50's and my sister and I were born there, (literally in the house!) They had a shop. Mr, and Mrs. Carey were the school teachers in the Primary school there, so I thought the OP might be related in some way...


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Meditaraneo is a good school - Escuela Mediterraneo: Language courses in Barcelona


----------

